# Using A Pinch Collar



## princess_bette (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok I had a trainer working at PETSMART tell me using a pinch collar with a pitbull is not good and is cruel ... ???? I could understand leaving a pinch collar on a dog when not being used for training purposes ONLY .. But he says they dont reccomend them and any good trainer would agree ... I know bette is starting to get bigger and is pulling a little and I am trying to find a good device that will allow me to train her not to pull but offer control at the same time .. Thanks


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

the way ive herd to train a dog to walk properly on a leash is to be the one in charge and what i meen by that is make the dog seem like he/she doesnt know where he/she is going. if the dog starts pulling stop and with a firm grip and turn around and walk the other way. now whats going through the dogs mind at this point is ''What happend we just stop and now my owner is going another way hmmm maybe i should stay near him at all times''. If the dog starts walking in front of you start walking in another way that your not walking in the first place, what your trying to do is be the MASTER xD

if anyone got a better method plz post i would like to hear better methods


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

the pinch collar is a training tool, like any training tool it can be used improperly. i like the pinch collar and have trained many dogs using it. there is nothing cruel about it unless you are using it improperly. 

i luv pits that is a good method, there are many other aspects that can affect the dog walking. i just wait to see how the dog is reacting to the walk and make my adjustments with how i need to train the dog.


----------



## princess_bette (Mar 5, 2008)

wheezie said:


> the pinch collar is a training tool, like any training tool it can be used improperly. i like the pinch collar and have trained many dogs using it. there is nothing cruel about it unless you are using it improperly.
> 
> i luv pits that is a good method, there are many other aspects that can affect the dog walking. i just wait to see how the dog is reacting to the walk and make my adjustments with how i need to train the dog.


Ok well thanks for sheding another light on this training tool ... The guys reasoning was that pitbulls have a high tolerance for pain .. And by using the pinch collar you are basically making it worse and it also can cause some type of fear in the dog and make them edgy whenever you pull or give them a slight tug ... It creates a negative response long term and can cause an unwanted response later on ... this is what he told me so I am just repeating his reasoning for why it should not be used ... I personally don't feel there is anything wrong with it like you said if you are using it properly as it was meant to be used as a training tool ... Thanks


----------



## princess_bette (Mar 5, 2008)

ILuvPits87 said:


> the way ive herd to train a dog to walk properly on a leash is to be the one in charge and what i meen by that is make the dog seem like he/she doesnt know where he/she is going. if the dog starts pulling stop and with a firm grip and turn around and walk the other way. now whats going through the dogs mind at this point is ''What happend we just stop and now my owner is going another way hmmm maybe i should stay near him at all times''. If the dog starts walking in front of you start walking in another way that your not walking in the first place, what your trying to do is be the MASTER xD
> 
> if anyone got a better method plz post i would like to hear better methods


Sounds Like a good method I will try it .. I think I have actually read about this method as well .. So I will def use it ...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

The method ILuvPits put out is an ok method. But you are teaching the dog to win. If you can not go past the pulling area then you have no won. Never of you have won... 
Wheezie is correct a pinch collar is a training tool and a GREAT way to train a dog that pulls. 

Start by training your dog b/c you try all the walking
THE LOOK 
* get the to pay attention to you (way I do it)
- Put the dog on your left side
- say your command and pop the leash
- when the dog does not respond with a look, turn the dog to the right 
- when the you the dog to look at you, start to walk forward
- Praise the dog with words everytime he/she looks at you so the dog knows he/she did correctly
**or method**
- put dog on left side
- say command until the dog looks at you 
- when you get the results, treat the dog
(Only problem with his method, is the dog knows when there is treats and when there is not, and gets use to it.)
Now you can start this way and slowly move into the other method, if you understand how. 

THE WALK
- dog on left
- look command
- start the walk
(now just like you the dog can look away and come back to you when something is a potential problem ahead) 
- I like Wheezie train our dogs to do sports so we need to keep the look at all times. but since you will be doing it for walking only its ok to look away. 
- So actually on the walk w/ treats or turn method, when the problem arises or the pulling starts, do the following
- TREAT: stop, give look command and treat the dog to get his/her attention
- Turn: turn the dog to the right, command/praise, and turn the dog w/ or w/o the look until you get it or to correct your walk pattern. 

You can do this all in a pinch collar to get it all trained then move back to your walking tool once the dog is obeying. 

About PetSmart Trainers THEY ARE NOT TRAINERS THEY HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO TRAIN. IF YOU HAVE NO WHERE ELSE TO GO THEN GO THERE BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW CHIT - they are trained for 14 weeks HOW CAN YOU LEARN ANYTHING IN 14 WEEKS - training dogs comes in time and LOTS AND LOTS of working at it. 
NOT yelling just expressing my point!!! 

Deb


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> The method ILuvPits put out is an ok method. But you are teaching the dog to win. If you can not go past the pulling area then you have no won. Never of you have won...
> Wheezie is correct a pinch collar is a training tool and a GREAT way to train a dog that pulls.
> 
> Start by training your dog b/c you try all the walking
> ...


lol same ol Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> lol same ol Deb


LOL did you think I would be any other way. 
I am the old soul that lives for her old ways :angeldevi 
Oh wait but I'M NOT OLD :roll: 
Deb


----------



## princess_bette (Mar 5, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> The method ILuvPits put out is an ok method. But you are teaching the dog to win. If you can not go past the pulling area then you have no won. Never of you have won...
> Wheezie is correct a pinch collar is a training tool and a GREAT way to train a dog that pulls.
> 
> Start by training your dog b/c you try all the walking
> ...


----------



## wegworker (Feb 3, 2008)

When I adopted Daisy, she was approx 18 months old and definately not leash trained. I had a personal trainer for 8 weeks and we tried everything to kick her pulling/tugging habit. She would be well behaved for most of her walk then Boom. It was like she picked up a scent and had to drag us to the source. I got a pinch collar that seemed to help for a while.
I ordered an Illusion Collar and I hope it does the trick.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Pinch collars are NOT cruel! I have purchased one for both my AmBully and my APBT... IT WORKS!!!! Of course I did all of my research first. Pinch collars are actually safer than choke chains. If you have a dog that loves to pull and you want to be in more control than a harness offers, pinch collars are better than chokers. A pinch collar does just what it says, PINCHES! It simulates the nibble a mom dog gives the pup pup... When the pup step out of line momma puts them back. I know it looks like the collar stabs at the neck, but it actually just pinches a lil when used right. Also, I read that there was a study done on 40 dogs throughout there lives. 20 using pinch and 20 using chokers. 20 out of 20 using chokers during after death autopsies, damage to there vertebrae and wind pipe were found... 19 out of 20 dogs using the pinch collar had no signs of problems and the 1 that did, it was discovered that it was hereditary... I am All for the pinch collars, it makes me happy when I don't hear my pup weezing and also helps establish my dominance.....


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Pinch collars are great training tools particularly for a "thick headed" breed. I have alwasy trained with them... and always will. 
I love them, theya re not a collar that you use prermanently... thats the problem peopl eget them and they use it as a cure all instead of actually training the dog. The pinch goes on to learn and then a standard flat goes on... if we need to put the pinch on for a sessino here of there to touch up on commands thats no biggie, but the pinch collar isnt a coolar that should be used all the time.


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i work for a while on the pinch collar and then do refreshers when i go babck to my reg choke chain.
i did however decided i liked the smaller prongs better so i bought two of those collar and hooked them together. cheaper then having to buy extra linksand they listen better to the smaller link.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

princess_bette said:


> The guys reasoning was that pitbulls have a high tolerance for pain .. And by using the pinch collar you are basically making it worse and it also can cause some type of fear in the dog and make them edgy whenever you pull or give them a slight tug .


From what I understand and from the use I have done with pinch collars they don't create pain. A choke chain does just that and chokes your dog. A pinch collar applies equal pressure around the neck to get your dogs attention for the command you are going to give or the correction of pulling. I have never seen a dog go threw any pain from a pinch collar.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> From what I understand and from the use I have done with pinch collars they don't create pain. A choke chain does just that and chokes your dog. A pinch collar applies equal pressure around the neck to get your dogs attention for the command you are going to give or the correction of pulling. I have never seen a dog go threw any pain from a pinch collar.


exactly... there is no pain... if anything the pinch is more humane because it takes less force to get the same level of correction. I much prefer the pinch to the slip/ choke chain... i always feel like its chocking the dog.


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> the way ive herd to train a dog to walk properly on a leash is to be the one in charge and what i meen by that is make the dog seem like he/she doesnt know where he/she is going. if the dog starts pulling stop and with a firm grip and turn around and walk the other way. now whats going through the dogs mind at this point is ''What happend we just stop and now my owner is going another way hmmm maybe i should stay near him at all times''. If the dog starts walking in front of you start walking in another way that your not walking in the first place, what your trying to do is be the MASTER xD
> 
> if anyone got a better method plz post i would like to hear better methods


Don't you get dizzy from doing this? I would!

As alot of you have already stated the pinch collar is a great training tool. The reason why you have most success with the smaller prong is because there are more prongs per inch and they are smaller so they pack a bigger punch. I use the small prong and the medium prong, the large prong tends to fall apart on it's own so it is useless as far as I'm concerned.
OH AND PETSAMART "TRAINERS" ARE A BUNCH OF IDIOTS, they take a weekend course and think that they know everything. I went in there with my rotti one day on a flat buckle (he went threw 3 levels of training) and I allowed him to do as he pleased and asked the only person I could find in the store ( which was the trainer) how to fit the prong collar she told me to slip it over his head like a choke chain. Can we say "idiot"!


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

I think each person is going to have a different opinion on how to train a dog, in order to succeed you must sift through advice and collaborate it with your own knowledge and research. You all have great idea's, I personally have never used this method of training, because I have trained hunting dogs with a different style. I am currently working with my American Staffordshire terrier with just the leash no restraints besides a collar like I did with my last one who did fine. I guess it depends on the dog, type of commands and personal preference.  Good luck!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Incidentally the u-turn is phenominal way to teach your dog to watch you... the key to it though is to not talk to your dog during the exercise. when the dog starts to surge (walk in front on you) and you do a sharp turn and walk in the opposite direction a lof of people will then talk to the dog; giving some type of command or comment and you dont want to do that. 
I have seen dogs go from surging and lagging to an almost perfect heel in a single session with the uturn... when used properly, it too is a great training tool.


----------

